# Time capsule Help



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
Voilà, j'ai reçu ma TC aujourd'hui et j'essaie depuis 2 h de l'installer sans succès 

Je m'explique, je suis sur un MBP avec tiger.
Je souhaite utiliser TC comme disque dur WIFI.
J'utilise un reseau sans fil via une livebox.

j'ai installé airport 5.3

Bon lorsque je lance la TC (qui au passage est hyper silencieuse) et que je lance mon mpb, j'arrive à voir la TC que par Airport5.3. Déjà je ne vois pas la TC comme un DD sur mon bureau, est ce normal?

Ensuite lorsque je part dans la config de la TC, je sélectionne l'option etendre le reseau sans fil existant. je met la clé wep (j'active la reconnaissance de la livebox) et là.... la TC n'est plus accessible par AIRport5.3

J'ai essayé de voir par les paramètre manuels idem je trouve pas...

Et seule solution pour acceder à nouveau à TC vis airport5.3; reinitialisée la TC et rebooter mon mpb 

Bref galère, si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider ;...

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2008)

Alors, après presqu'une heure avec l'assistance apple ce jour il s'avère que la tc n'est disque dur wifi que si elle est connecté en ethernet à la livebox.

Il y a 2 solutions:
Soit garder le reseau apple network propre à la tc (meme si elle est connectée à la livebox). Il faut alors passer que par elle ( on n'utilise plus le wifi orange)

Soit désactiver le wifi de la livebox et tout faire passer par la tc.

Perso je suis déçu car ce n'est pas ce que j'attendais de la tc. Sur le manuel il est écrit que l'on peut mettre la tc en wifi sur le reseau existant mais ils oublient de préciser que c'est si on utilise déjà un airport apple (reseau apple).

J'ai choisi de demander à me faire rembourser de cet achat sur apple store et je vais passer sur un dd usb tout simple 

Si d'autres ont des expériences avec cette tc, je suis curieux de lire


----------



## Alfoo (8 Mars 2008)

desactive la totalité des fonctions routeurs de ta livebox.
ne l utilise que pour faire office de modem adsl (et tv eventuellement)

Relie ta LB à la TC par un cable ethernet et tu pourras la configurer comme tu veux par airport 5.3.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2008)

oui, mais à la base j'avais acheté la tc pour la mettre en relais de ma livebox en wifi dans une autre partie de la maison avec le dd integré dispo pour mon mbp et le mb de ma femme

Là la config à faire n'est pas vraiment ce que j'attendais de la tc...


----------



## Fractal (9 Mars 2008)

```
AirPort Utility 
AirPort Utility helps you set up your Time Capsule to create a wireless network, 
connect to the Internet, and share compatible USB printers and hard disks. You can 
also connect your Time Capsule to an existing AirPort Extreme wireless network to 
extend the range of your network.
```

Visiblement l'extension de réseau n'est possible qu'avec une Airport Extreme.
Je me demande pourquoi... Quelle est la différence entre une borne AE et un routeur classique?


----------



## sbultez (11 Mars 2008)

ce que tu veux faire a marché une journée sur ma TC, avec une livebox,
Maintenant, elle refuse d'obenir une adresse IP de la livebox.

A mon avis, bug de la livebox. un de plus.


----------



## joseph2.0 (12 Mars 2008)

j'ai recu la mienne aujourd'hui et je galère pour l'installer que scorto, je veux l'utiliser pour étendre mon réseau wifi, je lis cependant dans le livret que c'est compatible avec un airport extreme "ou" avec un autre routeur, à priori c'est un juste un pb de config, je réessaye ce soir mais je bute quand même sur les sécurités à mettre en place : quel type de clé?


----------



## boxmanichou (2 Avril 2008)

joseph2.0 a dit:


> les sécurités à mettre en place : quel type de clé?



Moi non plus je n'arrive pas à chopper le wifi de la livebox avec la TC !
Sinon la clé de sécurité de la livebox c'est une WEP 128 bits dont le mot de passe est sous ta livebox ... enfin je dis ça mais chez moi ça marche pas non plus alors ...


----------



## FrançoisMacG (16 Avril 2008)

Je vous communique un lien qui pourrait peut-être faire avancer le smchilbic ?


----------



## benguedj (16 Avril 2008)

Moi aussi j'ai eu un soucis avec time capsule. Je souhaiter l'utiliser comme simple HD wifi. Etant souvent en déplcement je ne trouvé pas d'avantage de le brancher sur la livebox.
Je suis allé donc dans une autre piece aprés avoir rénitioalisé time capsule j'ai créé une nouvelle connection Wifi pr le moment sa transfer mais j'ai fait quelque essaie sans fil. j'ai aussi testé de brancher un autre HD en usb , c fabuleux. Maintenant j'utilise le Wifi pr time capsule et l'ethernet pr internet


----------



## Silverscreen (1 Juillet 2008)

Je suis tombé sur ce "vieux" fil en cherchant de la doc sur Time Capsule. Donc j'en profite :

1- Time Capsule ne peux étendre un réseau WiFi existant créé par une Libebox, tout simplement parce que la Livebox n'est pas comptaible avec la norme WDS (norme d'extension de réseaux)

2-Ceci dit, Time capsule étant en 802.11n, la portée est plus grande que le Wifi 802.11 g des Livebox (théoriquement double) : donc on peut la brancher au cul de la Livebox en filaire et désactiver la fonction Wifi de la Livebox : Time capsule devient alors un simple pont sans fil (faut cocher l'option idoine) et ne fait pas routeur, la Livebox se chargeant de cette activité.

3- On peut tout de même étendre le réseau sans fil obtenu en utilisant une Borne aiport express ou classique puisque celle-ci et la Time Cpasule gèrent toutes les deux le WDS&#8230;


----------



## Cybry (28 Décembre 2008)

Je rebondis sur ce vieux post.
J'envisage d'acheter une TC pour ses fonctions d'access point 802.11n, de serveur de fichiers et de sauvegarde, et de partage d'imprimante.

J'ai une nouvelle livebox à la maison, qui n'a qu'un port Ethernet disponible (le second est réservé au raccordement du boitier TV).

La config que j'envisage c'est :
1/ La livebox en tant que routeur, comme aujourd'hui, mais avec WIFI désactivé
2/ La TC branchée en Ethernet sur le seul port disponible de la Livebox, et configurée en mode pont. WIFI démarré sur la TC qui concentrera les accès de mes postes clients. 
C'est le routeur (Livebox) qui reste serveur DHCP.
-> faut-il utiliser le port Ethernet "WAN" de la TC pour cette connexion à la livebox, ou bien un des autres ports Ethernet standards ?
-> avec cette configuration en pont, est-ce que toutes les fonctions de la TC sont bien accessibles ? (accès au disque et sauvegarde time machine, serveur d'impression ...?).

Cybry


----------



## pulpnet (28 Décembre 2008)

Salut,

J'ai eu ma TC hier, donc pour te répondre car je réussi a bien la configurer avec ma LB, j'ai mis ma livebox en modem seulement, ethernet sur le cable rouge de la LB et port wan de la TC.

LB donc pas routeur mais modem, wi-fi désactivé, TC récupere les infos de la LB et en mode pont.

Ca marche très bien, appleTV, airport express et iphone sur le réseau 

Et surtout Time machine !


----------



## bedwellO (28 Décembre 2008)

pulpnet m'a coupé l'herbe sous le pied. C'est ce qu'il faut faire.

La borne TC distribue alors les adresses IP et tout roule.
Je l'utilise aussi en disque dur et peut ainsi partager des infos sur mon réseau particulier.

Je  n'ai pas essayé Time capsule l'ayant déjà au bureau mais je vais le mettre en place sur les autres postes.

A+


----------



## Cybry (28 Décembre 2008)

Ben oui, mais non... Ma livebox est un modèle tout récente (Livebox mini/Thomson Livebox 2 Mini fr v7.1-h323) qui ne supporte qu'une configuration de routeur et ne sait pas jouer le rôle d'un simple modem /bridge PPPoE.
Donc j'ai besoin de configurer la TC en tant que pont Ethernet/Wifi, tout en laissant le routage à la livebox.
Quelqu'un a cette config ?


----------



## Cybry (28 Décembre 2008)

(oups double post supprimé)


----------



## bedwellO (4 Janvier 2009)

Tu peux aller ici pour plus d'infos


----------



## manuquattro (6 Mai 2010)

Bonsoir 

j ai exactement le même problème et je ne m'en dépatouille pas Franchement deçu par cette acquisition onéreuse

si quelqu'un est interéssé me contacter

manu


----------



## zeussea (6 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

j'ai besoin d'aide.
j'ai fait une mauvaise manipulation avec time machine, j'ai appuyer sur effacer (icône à gauche) en pensant que c'était annuler ( endroit habituel sur les macs).
du coups, time machine a commencé à formatter mon disque dur...
j'ai immédiatement arrêté cela et retiré mon disque dur pour éviter toutes pertes.
là, je n'arrive plus à connecter mon disque dur..quand je le connecte, il s'affiche : illisible.

que dois je faire? est-il possible de réparer cette erreur car j'ai 5 ans de travail sur ce disque dur..tout était dessus.

si quelqu'un a de bons conseils , ça pourrait me sauvez la vie.


merci.


----------



## chafpa (7 Août 2011)

zeussea a dit:


> time machine a commencé à formatter mon disque dur...


Quel disque dur, celui contenu dans la Time Capsule ?

Tu as ouvert un topic pour ton problème sans parler de la Time Capsule et là, tu postes dans le topic dédié à la TC.

Une précision s'impose si tu veux de l'aide


----------

